# anybody who can help



## mini munch (Oct 15, 2005)

hi every one, ill just tell you a little bit about my self

i was told ivf was my only option and im not able for nhs funding and i carnt afford to do this myself, i did go to talk to somebody about egg share a couple of years ago and they made me feel like a bit of meet.
so i was dead set against it, i was thinking of a childless future but i suppose we have all been there not knowing which way to turn
but i have made my mind up to go for egg share i would love to help somebody else.
im a little confussed tho i know its £630 but does that inclued everything im waiting for a refferal to go to jessops at sheffield so if anybody could help me it would be nice, ive been on there web site but still confussed 

thankyou mini munch xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi,

  I think costs variey quite a lot between clinic's and what treatment you will need after.

my treatment will cost about £2500 but that is because we have to have

ICSI & Sperm retreval aswel which is the bulk of our costs
ICSI is £1215 (half the original cost because i am egg sharing) and sperm retreval is £890 at the clinic i am attending. 
My clinic also charge for the consultation & to have tests done
xx


----------



## Brownie x (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi mini munch

I'm no expert - but I looked at Jessops and understood they offer a package with all the normal things included (i.e. think ICSI might be extra) for a set price.  The clinic I'm with it will probably cost me between £600 and 800 all in (HFEA fees, tests, drugs treatment follow up etc) depending on the amount of drugs I need, I think.


----------

